# Fire Wire Strings



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

hey guys,
Since this is a canadian forum.. I thought I'd mention the canadian made strings "Fire Wire Strings". They're located in Windor, Ontario. I've been using their strings for the last little while and I am pretty happy with them. 

They're price is good and to me, they seem to last longer and stay in tune very well.

www.firewirestrings.net

Support the canadian company  


Cheers!

P.S. This is not a spam.. I am not connected to the company in any way. I am just a happy user trying to spread the word about it


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

i dont know, i like elixers...cant they beat them?


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

thanks for the link, I will give 'em a go, ouch on the price though.


----------



## Duke of Metal (Feb 3, 2006)

Stratocaster said:


> i dont know, i like elixers...cant they beat them?


I could tell you to be honest. I've been using the Firewire strings for a while and I like them. i could be different from person to person.



SCREEM said:


> thanks for the link, I will give 'em a go, ouch on the price though.


Yeah.. I know the price is a bit higher then usual for strings. I personally like them alot.


Cheers


----------



## imbackagain2 (Feb 6, 2006)

I have tried fire wires and they're pretty good. But The strings I fell in love with and are using right now is DR's. They last a long time and don't lose tonal qualities at all. I use 10's and they're perfect for me. The string I hate the most is daddario. THey rust fast and don't last long. Exactly the opposite of DR's.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*Fire Wires*

I dont know.......12 bucks and change American for strings is bit much, even if they are Canadian.......especially if you have a few guitars. I order bulk from juststrings.com. Unless you are a rockstar, paying this much for strings is ridiculous. A lot of people dont know there are only a handful of string manufacturers and all the brand companies buy them bulk and repackage them.
I use Darco's which are made by C.F. Martin. At $2.86 american, you still save a lot even with exchange and duty.
Ray


----------



## J S Moore (Feb 18, 2006)

Snake Oil Strings. I have had the same set on my guitar since September, and they still sound great. I've done truss rod adjustments with them on. For me that usually kills any strings I've ever used except for these.


----------

